# IVF - too many follicles on day 7 of injections??



## debbie115 (Jul 21, 2004)

Hi all, I'm on my first go of ICSI and have been injecting myself every day since last Friday.  I went for a scan today and I think I have about 7 follies on each side.  The nurse asked me to cut down my purgenon to 100 instead of 150 as there are so many follicles and I have to go back again tomorrow (instead of day 10 which is the norm).  She did seem quite positive about it though.......

Do you think it's likely that they will cancel this cycle if I have too many follicles  I'm a bit confused, surely this is a good thing

Love,
Debbie


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

I'm not a nurse either, but 14 follies sounds fine.  They may not all contain eggs anyway, but it sounds as if you'll get a good crop.  And your clinic are looking after you well, monitoring and changing your drugs.  If you're worried, give them a ring.

If you were on IUI, they would have to cancel treatment or convert to IVF / ICSI - that's what happened to me.

To echo what carol says, drink loads of water!
good luck!


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

As the others said 14 was fine.

I had 30 something on my second cycle but only got 22 eggs out of that lot, which I was thrilled  abou.

Good Luck   xxxxx


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

I'm not a nurse either, but I had ICSI last cycle.  
Like Carol, I also had a lot more follies than that, and my cycle was not cancelled either (although my embies were frozen, and I will have FET next cycle)
It sounds like your clinic has taken good care of you, and hopefully the growth will slow down now, and make sure, as carol says, that you are drinking water - I had OHSS as well, and its not nice! 
Best of luck, I'm sure you'll be fine  
Marie xx


----------



## debbie115 (Jul 21, 2004)

Thanks for your replies girls!  

Will let you know how I get on tomorrow.  I feel more positive now after hearing about your experiences!  I'm downing the water as we speak!

Debs
xxx


----------



## debbie115 (Jul 21, 2004)

Hi all, I've been for a couple more scans and the lower dose seems to be working, I am scheduled for egg collection on Wednesday  

I have 14 follies still, no new ones from day 7, so the nurse thinks it will be a good crop   

Love,
Debs
xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Debbie

So pleased that the scans are looking good


lots of love and luck for wednesday for ur egg collection


----------

